# Captain Antony Meldahl Locks and Dam



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm going out Monday. I've been catching Rainbows lately but would love to get into some white bass and sauger from the bank at the dam. Last I heard the bite is slow this month. Has anyone been out there recently? There should be a good number of male saugeye staging there by now. Has anyone been out there recently? What are they hitting on? Any report would help. I haven't made up my mind where I'm going to go.


----------



## wem1970 (Jan 26, 2008)

I was at Markland yesterday for about an hour I might as well been home sleepin lol.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

The Ohio River at Cincinnati appeared to be in great shape today (Sunday-27th).

Regardless of whether the fish are biting or not at Meldahl, you should have optimum conditions to fish.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree BMustang. Partly sunny, 50F temp., and a 5-10mph south wind. It doesn't get any better than that for late January. 

Unfortunately my fishin' buddy's all tied up tomorrow which leaves "The Mighty O" out of the question. I think I'll have little brother drop me off at my GMR honey-hole. It's just to nice a day to pass up even though I've been :S the last four outings.

The whites and saugeyes seem to disappear in winter. I guess I'll drop a Lindy rig with a shinner and see what happens.


----------

